# Carvin 6 or Dingwall Combustion?



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 20, 2012)

I used to play bass and after playing my two 8 strings I'm really into bass again (as well as having the funds for the gear).
I've played 4 and 5 strings, ltds, schecters, squiers, etc.
I plan to use standard tuning and play a general mix of rock punk and metal. 

I'm currently on the fence between a 6 string Carvin and the Dingwall Combustion. Both basses are very versatile so I'm not worried about the sound, more so the playability and quality.

They are both in the same price-range approximately, though one is american made and the other is assembled in china, which is the only concern I have about the Dingwall.

The carvins won't have fanned frets like the dingwall, but will have the 6th string and american made quality that I trust (have a DC800, great quality).

I can't get any hands-on with either instrument, so any comments, suggestions or experience is appreciated.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont play bass so take what I say with a grain of salt..


But I have played several dingwalls and every single one has felt very awesome. Much better than most of the other basses I've messed around with. Not quite so much like.."omg wtf a bass".


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I dont play bass so take what I say with a grain of salt..
> 
> 
> But I have played several dingwalls and every single one has felt very awesome. Much better than most of the other basses I've messed around with. Not quite so much like.."omg wtf a bass".



Were any of them Combustions? I'm just concerned about this specific model being put together in China when the rest of the Dingwalls are made in canada. Spending over 1k on any guitar made in China makes me uncomfortable, but then again I won't find multiscale 5 string ERB for a better price.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2012)

I've played two of the combustions yeah. But like I said, take my word with a grain of salt or 30lbs of salt 

The build quality seemed very solid to me and I was impressed.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 20, 2012)

I own both & you can't go wrong with either of them. It just depends on what features you want.

As for the Combustion being made in China, that's not entirely accurate. The bodies & neck are CNC'ed in China, then assembled in Canada & get the same quality checks as the high-end models. Even the woods are from Canada. In short, a CNC machine does the same thing no matter where in the world it may be at. It is an amazing bass.


----------



## narad (Jul 20, 2012)

Those Dingwall combustion basses are just incredible for the money. I was shocked when I asked the price on one. If the fanned frets on the larger scale doesn't bother you, go for it!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 20, 2012)

Important questions: what do you want to tune to? And which Carvin would you get?


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 21, 2012)

My bass player used to use combustions, they were great basses but he always had trouble with sourcing appropriate strings for that scale length. The fanned frets are very comfortable to play on with a bit of practice and low notes have great definition.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 21, 2012)

Shannon said:


> I own both & you can't go wrong with either of them. It just depends on what features you want.
> 
> As for the Combustion being made in China, that's not entirely accurate. The bodies & neck are CNC'ed in China, then assembled in Canada & get the same quality checks as the high-end models. Even the woods are from Canada. In short, a CNC machine does the same thing no matter where in the world it may be at. It is an amazing bass.



Thanks for the clarification. I thought they were fully built in China using Canadian woods and quality hardware. Nice to know China only did the rough work and the bass receives the same final quality check as the high end Dingwalls.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 21, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Important questions: what do you want to tune to? And which Carvin would you get?



Standard tuning with the lowest string B for either a 6 or 5 string, possibly in the future tuning down to F# to give it a try. I'm not set on which model of Carvin I would choose as I plan to buy used. I've been finding used LB76 models and it fits what I want if I don't go the fanned fret route.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 21, 2012)

noob_pwn said:


> My bass player used to use combustions, they were great basses but he always had trouble with sourcing appropriate strings for that scale length. The fanned frets are very comfortable to play on with a bit of practice and low notes have great definition.



Where I live I can't even find standard scale length sets for 7 and 8 string guitar or even a useable 5 string bass set.
I've accepted that I will have to order strings online for a Combustion like my 8 string guitar. It will be easy using Octave4Plus or Circle K.

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm really leaning towards a Combustion now. Just waiting for a reply from Dingwall on final price+shipping.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 21, 2012)

I own a Carvin XB76 and a Dingwall ABZ6. I love both bass guitars but I think the Dingwall has more attack, is lighter and the fan frets are great. The Carvin has a lot more versatility with the preamp on it and sounds meaty if you use the humbucker. I can't vouch for Carvin quality, I received it second hand so it was a bit bashed .


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I don't know much behind the tone on the Carvin but I assume it's a more modern sounding bass? If so that can decide this for you since while the Combustion can get modern tones I have heard people pull Jazz bass tones out of them perfectly. The combustion also can fit in a context where you would need a vintage styled looking bass. Also whenever people are deciding to go the 6 string route I only personally suggest it for those who play tons of sweeps and chords or tons of leads. So stuff to think about.


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 21, 2012)

Haven't played either but dingwall!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 21, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Standard tuning with the lowest string B for either a 6 or 5 string, possibly in the future tuning down to F# to give it a try. I'm not set on which model of Carvin I would choose as I plan to buy used. I've been finding used LB76 models and it fits what I want if I don't go the fanned fret route.



If you opt for Carvin, get an XB76. The longer scale makes quite a difference.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 21, 2012)

ABZ Gallery | Dingwall Guitars I would say save abit and try and get a Dingwall Afterburner 6 and get best of both worlds.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 22, 2012)

iron blast said:


> ABZ Gallery | Dingwall Guitars I would say save abit and try and get a Dingwall Afterburner 6 and get best of both worlds.



That was my ideal choice, but the wait time to accumulate the money and then waiting during build time would be at least another year 

I always have that option in the future, I just want a bass asap 
And the Combustions are in stock ready to go and at a price I can afford right now.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 27, 2012)

i'd say go with carvin, i hav the icon 6 and it's hands down the best instrument i've ever played. both in feel and sound (well with a little sculpting ofc but i mean that should be expected). that being said i havent ever played a dingwall but have heard a lot of good things about them. i mean i guess it's all up to you but my vote would be carvin for sure.


----------



## anne (Jul 30, 2012)

Dingwalls are worth every penny. Also they take a bit to build and they won't take all your money up front, so you have some time. Dooo iiiiiiit. Peer pressure!


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 31, 2012)

:trollface:


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Aug 10, 2012)

Placed my order and waiting on a new Pewter Combustion with an amber pickguard. Should be here on the 15th


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd put my old ('94) LB76F against most other fretlesses. That said, I'd kill for a Dingwall.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 12, 2012)

Good call!

Every Dingwall I have played felt so good in the hand, Carvins are nice but they just don't have the magic.

I felt the same about the JP7 and spent the money years ago, no regrets!


----------

